# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ القاضي محمد صادق السعيدي مفتي المالكية بالمدينة

## الشريف باسم الكتبي

*هو محمد بن الصادق بن السعيدي العقبي ,  أحد علماء الحرمين العلامة القاضي مفتي المالكية في مدينة خير* *البرية** .* 

*مولده وأسرته

**ولد رحمه الله في بلدة  سيدي عقبة من أعمال  بسكرة , يوم الثلاثاء السابع من ذي الحجة سنة 1289هـ , قدم والده العلامة الشيخ الصادق بن السعيدي العقبي الجزائري المولود سنة 1254هـ إلى المدينة سنة 1305هـ مهاجراً بأهله وولده ,  وكان رجلاً فاضلاً، عالماً، كاملاً  , تصدى للتدريس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف , فأصبح أحد علماء المالكية  بمدينة خير البرية, إلى أن توفى يوم الخميس الموافق 19/ 12/ 1309هـ وقد ناهز 55 سنة , ودفن في البقيع  , وأعقب  ثلاثة رجال, وهم : محمد الكبير المترجم له, ومحمد الصغير , وأحمد ,  وبنتاً اسمها فاطمة ولدت سنة 1298 هـ , فأما محمد الكبير , فأعقب : أسعد , وعلي , وعاصم, وعصام مات صغيراً ؛  وأما محمد الصغير المولود  سنة 1292 هـ , فأعقب : أبو الهدى مات عن غير عقب , وبنتاً اسمها عزيزة  ؛ وأما أحمد فولد في المدينة سنة 1306 هـ ,وصار أميناً لبيت المال , عرف بالتقوى والأمانة  والورع  , إلى أن توفي  يوم السبت 25 /6/ 1392ه , ودفن في البقيع , وأعقب : محمد   , وعدة بنات  ؛ ويعرفون في المدينة اليوم ببيت صادق وبعضهم بالتعريف  . 
*
*دارسته*
*بدء الشيخ محمد  دارسته في الجزائر , وأكثر ما تعلم علي يد والده ,فحفظ القرآن* *الكريم حتى أتمه , ثم شرح الله صدره للعلم وانكب عليه ,  فبدأ يتلقى مبادىء العلوم في* *بعض العقائد والنحو والصرف والفقه , ثم قرأ مختصر العلامة خليل في فقه المالكية* *بشرح الدردير , والرسالة للقيرواني , وسيرة إبن هشام المعروفة, وقطعاً لابأس بها من* *أشعار الصحابة, وديوان النابغة والمعلقات السبع كل ذلك في الأدب , ومال ميله على* *كتب الصحاح والسنن , وقرأ منها من استطاع , ثم قرأ ألفية إبن مالك بشرح إبن عقيل** ,* *ودروساً في سلم الأخضري , وعني وركز على المذ هب المالكي , فكان نابغة فيه , وعكف* *على موطأ الإمام مالك بشروحه , وبعض من ألفيته بشرح الأشموني , فقد قرأ كتباً كبيرة* *مثل موطأ الإمام مالك وصحيح مسلم , وطبقات المالكية لإبن فرحون وغيرها من الكتب* *كطبقات الشافعية , وطبقات الحنفية, وطبقات الحنابلة , حتى حصل على الإجازة من* *العلماء, وفي السادس عشر من عمره  أكمل تحصيله العلمي على علماء المسجد النبوي الشريف , فتلقى العلوم على جم غفير من العلماء فيه .*

*دروسه في المسجد النبوي الشريف* 

*تصدر الشيخ محمد للتدريس في المسجد النبوي الشريف ,* *فقرأ الكتب المفيدة، وصار من أَجَلّ العلماء  وتولى إفتاء المالكية , فأخذ يدرس بعض علوم اللغة العربية والفقة المالكي ويصدر الفتوى , وطلاب العلم يلتفون من* *حوله في درسه القيم المكتظ بطلبة العلم وصوته الجهوري , يردد بالصدا بين سواري* *المسجد العظيم , فدّرس وأفاد وانتفع به العباد** .
*
*الصادق قاضي المدينة ومفتيها
*
*وعندما حلت الدولة السعودية وتسلمت زمام الحكم  , وقامت بعمل التنظيمات الجديدة , أعيد تشكيل المحكمة الشرعية في بداية الأمر على حسب تعدد المذاهب  , ثم فيما بعد جمعت  على مذهب واحد , وكان التعيين بترشيح من رئيس الفضاة آنذاك الشيخ عبدالله بن بليهد وهو على النحو الآتي : تعيين  الشيخ إبراهيم البري قاضي المدينة ومفتي الأحناف ,  الشيخ محمود شويل أمين الفتوى ووكيل رئيس القضاة  , الشيخ محمد صادق نائب القاضي ومفتي المالكية  ,  الشيخ زكي البرزنجي نائب القاضي ومفتي الشافعية  , الشيخ حميدة بن الطيب وكيل القاضي ومفتي الحنابلة   , وذلك بتاريخ 29 رمضان 1344هـ.* 

*ومن أشهر  قضاة المحكمة الشرعية بالمدينة خلال بدايات العهد السعودي المشايخ التالية أسماؤهم  :  إبراهيم البري   ,  زكي البرزنجي ,  حميدة بن الطيب , ومحمد بن علي التركي , أحمد الكماخي , محمد نور الكتبي   , عبدالله بن عبدالوهاب الزاحم الكبير , أحمد بساطي, عبد الحفيظ بن عبدالمحسن الكردي الكوراني ,  عبد العزيز بن صالح الصالح   , محمد بن عبدالمحسن الخيال,  عبد القادر بن أحمد الجزائرلي , الشيخ محمدالحافظ .
*
*الصادق وفتوى هدم القباب المبنية في البقيع 
*
*كان الشيخ محمد أحد العلماء الموقعين على فتوى  علماء المدينة  الصادرة عام 1344هـ, والفتوى الملحقة بها الصادرة عام  1345هـ  والتي أيد فيها علماء المدينة  هدم القباب المبنية على الأضرحة في البقيع, والعلماء هم : وكيل رئيس القضاة وأمين الفتوى محمود شويل،قاضي المدينة ومفتي الحنفية  إبراهيم بري ، نائب القاضي ومفتي المالكية محمد صادق السعيدي العقبي ، مفتي الشافعية  زكي برزنجي ، وكيل مفتي الحنابلة ونائب القاضي حميده بن الطيب ،  ألفا هاشم ، نائب الحرم محمد الإخميمي ، محمد العمري ، محمد علي التركي ، نائب القاضي سابقًا ومسود الفتوى حينه أحمد بساطي ، قاضي المدينة سابقًا عمر كردي , قاضي المدينة سابقًا أحمد كماخي ،* *الميلود بن أبي بكر ، سعيد بن صديق الفوتي , محمد البشير أخو الفا هاشم , محمد صقر ، الطيب التمبكتي , خليل الفلاتي.
*
*محمد الصادق شاعراً* 
*وكان الشيخ محمد صادق شاعراً مادحاً فحلاً , وامتاز شعره بالمدح والثناء , وكانت كتابته نثريه , ومن شعره* 
*القصيدة التي القها أمام الملك عبدالعزيز في إحدى رحلاته مع الوفد المدني الذي كان مغادراً المدينة للسلام عليه ومبايعته  , وذلك في عام 1344هـ و وقال فيها :* 

*ياعصمة الدين والدنيا من العطب..... ورافع المجد للإسلام والعرب*
*وليت أرضاً وآثاراً مقدسة بها ..... منار الهدى السامي على الشهب*
*أرض بها خير من يمشي على قدم.....وأكرم الخلق من ناء ومغترب*
*دار الهدي طيبة الغراء مضجع من ....أنواره جنتنا أكثف الحجر*
*لولاه ماعلم التوحيد من أحد ولا ..... دري كيف يأتي اعظم السفر*
*فاهنأ ودم في ظلال الملك تدعمه ... بالعدل والِعز والتفريج للكرب*
*جئنا وفوداً نرجي منك عاطفة ... تزيح عنا الذي ذقناه من النصب*
*فانظر الي بلد حط الشقاء به خمساً ... وعشراً من الأعوام لم يغب*
*وغطنا برداء الفضل إن لنا ..... حق الجوار وحق الدين والنسب* 

*ومن شعره* 

*نبارز أبطال الوغى فنبيدهم ....بصارم هندي مغل الكتائب*
*ونقرع هام الحرب في حومة الوغى ....ويقتلنا في السلم لحظ الكواعب* 
*وليست سهام الحرب تغني نفوسنا ....ونوردها حوض المنايا بشاحب* 
*ولوبارزوا نابا لظبي لاتقيها ....ولكن سهام فوقت في الحواجب* 

*الصادق مع وفود أهل المدينة 
*
*انتخب الشيخ محمد ضمن الوفد المدني المسافر  إلى مكة المكرمة عام 1344هـ للسلام وتقديم المبايعة للملك عبدالعزيز  وقد تكون الوفد من : عبدالجليل المدني ، سعود دشيشه ، محمد حسن السمان، محمود عبدالجواد ، إبراهيم هاشم ، محمد الإخميمي ، محمد الصادق .*

*وفي عام 1347هـ انتخب الشيخ محمد أيضاَ ضمن الوفد المدني المسافر إلى مكة المكرمة للسلام على الملك عبدالعزيز, وقد تكون الوفد من وجهاء وأعيان المدينة , وهم : عبدالجليل المدني , عبيد مدني , أمين مدني , سعود دشيشه, ذياب ناصر , عبدالعزيز الخريجي , محمد صادق السعيدي .*

*وفاته*
*وعندما أذنت ساعة* *الموت توفاه الله عزوجل في يوم الخميس الموافق التاسع والعشرون من شهر ذي القعدة سنة 1349هـ , بعد حياة* *حافلة بالعطاء والجهاد والعدل بين الناس ونشر العلم , وكان عمره عند وفاته 60عام  , رحمه الله رحمةواسعة واسكنه الفردوس الأعلى . * 

*                              المصادر*
*•       أعلام من أرض النبوة : الشريف أنس الكتبي ص 479- 481 .*
*•       معلمو المسجد النبوي الشريف : عدنان جلون , عمر فلاته , عبدالوهاب زمان , 745 – 748 .*
*·      * *المدينة المنورة في التاريخ : عبدالسلام هاشم حافظ , ص 172.*
*·      * *محلق الأربعاء (جريدة المدينة) 15ذوالقعدة 1419هـ الموافق 3مارس 1999م, المدينة المنورة وأحداث القرن الخامس عشر , بقلم : الدكتور أنور ماجد عشقي .*
*·      * *فضاة المدينة المنورة من عام 963 هـ إلى عام 1418 هـ :عبدالله بن محمد بن زاحم , ج1 / 54 ,   56 , 62 , 71 ,77 ,79 و83 ,104 , 107 ,111 , 112 .*
*·      * *التاريخ الشامل للمدينة المنورة : عبدالباسط بدر , 3/178.*
*·      * *موسوعة اسبار للعلماء والمتخصصين في الشرعية الإسلامية ,3/1012.*
*·      * *فصول من تاريخ المدينة المنورة : علي حافظ ,ص358.*
*·      * *صور وذكريات : عثمان حافظ ,ص87 , 106, 107, 194.*
*·      * *ديوان عمر البري : محمد العيد الخطراوي  ,ص29.*
*·      * *صور من الحياة الاجتماعية بالمدينة المنورة منذ بداية القرن الرابع عشر الهجري : ياسين الخياري ,  ص 132 , 133 ,  169 .*
*·      * *ابراهيم غلام يتذكر : خالد باطرفي , 63 .* 
*·      * *جريدة ام القرى العدد 59- السنة**2-29/7/1344هـ*
*·      * *جريدة ام القرى العدد 69- السنة2-17/10/1344هـ*
*·      * *جريدة ام القرى العدد 104- السنة3-4/6/1345هـ .*
*·      * *افادة الأنام : عبدالله غازي , 5/ 135 .*
*·      * *المدينة المنورة في عهد الملك عبدالعزيز : محمد صالح البليهشي , ص110, 281 .*
*·      * *موسوعة تاريخ المدينة المنورة : عبدالله فرج الزامل , ص108.*
*·      * *المدينة المنورة في عهد الملك عبدالعزيز : فهد اللحياني  , 189 193 , 212.*
*·      * *أرشيف مملكة الحجاز ونجد وملحقاتها : عبدالعزيز العيسى ,247, 248
**المدرسون في المسجد الحرام من القرن الأول حتى العصر الحاضر : منصور النقيب , 3/ 383.*
*.        اشراقات طيبة : محمد صالح عسيلان , 34 .
*

----------

